
Gimp 2.9.2 Released - renlinx
http://www.gimp.org/news/2015/11/27/gimp-2-9-2-released/
======
Drdrdrq
Great, lots of new features. But the crucial thing for me is still marked
"wontfix": allow saving to external formats directly.

I often open some png or jpeg, edit it and want to save it. But no, I have to
export it, confirm that I want to overwrite the file I am editing, and then
confirm that I don't want to save to .xcf before closing file or Gimp.
Infuriating. It makes me want to fork it just fix this nonsense, but I doubt
anyone would want to go into trouble to install my fork. If gimp team don't
want to change default behaviour they could at least add a setting to .gimprc:
insane_export_behaviour=off. I know I would use it.</rant>

~~~
glesica
I haven't used Photoshop in quite a few years, but I'm pretty sure it works
(or worked) the same way as Gimp. Maybe people who do a lot of work in image
editing software are accustomed to this workflow? It seems reasonable, since
exporting flattens layers and such, which a professional would probably want
to preserve (and may not want to risk accidentally losing).

~~~
Ralfp
In PS you have "save as" dialogue in which you pick extension, and "save for
web" which additionally lets you fine-tune optimisation.

In gimp ctrl+s brings you "save image" dialogue that explictly forbids you
from saving anything but XCF, which I too find very annoying when doing quick
fixes in batch of graphics that don't have xcf source.

~~~
rhizome
I've taken to using the "File > Overwrite $filename..." option.

------
hunvreus
My main issue with Gimp was and still is the user experience. Every year I try
and get back to using it, and every year I realize it doesn't compare to
things like Sketch, Acorn or Adobe's suite. That's honestly the only reason I
am still using MacOS.

~~~
unixhero
Try Krita, friend

~~~
stonith
I found Krita didn't work very well on OSX when I tried it this week. There
was about 100ms of lag when drawing using the default brush on a blank canvas
which is pretty unusable. Disappointing since I really like it on Windows. At
least there's pixelmator I guess.

~~~
pzone
Krita developers are working on improvements to the Mac OS port, keep an eye
out for 3.0 and 3.1 come out in the next few months.

------
anonbanker
ITT: People comparing gimp to Photoshop. I didn't see a mention of GEGL, which
is the reason this release is so important. GEGL has been worked on for the
better part of a decade now. it's finally being implemented. This is like
Netscape 6 levels of big.

------
jrapdx3
Using Gimp since the 90's, sure has changed for the better. Lately trying 2.9
on Linux, most recent versions seemed to have ironed out bugs pretty well and
I can get work done with it.

Under Windows, gimp 2.8 has been marginal at best, runs quite slowly,
sometimes crashing or freezing, kind of frustrating to use. I downloaded the
2.9 development binary this morning. While still slow, seems a bit faster than
2.8, and didn't crash. More testing will show if this holds up.

I know about people disfavoring workflow of gimp vs. photoshop, but given cost
of latter, gimp remains a potentially worthy alternative. It depends on
improving the efficiency of operations at least moderately, if so, it looks
like the new version of gimp can succeed, even on Windows.

------
trendnet
>...such as non-destructive editing are planned to be exposed in GIMP at a
later development stage (v3.2 and onwards)

My grandchildren will probably see that.

------
detaro
good support for 16 bit editing, finally! Maybe I should try to come to terms
with Gimp's GUI again...

~~~
jacobolus
Finally catching up to Photoshop from 1992. Only 23 years behind!

~~~
unhammer
but going a bit beyond that as well ;)

"Porting plugins to use GEGL buffers simply means that a filter can operate on
whatever image data you throw it at, be it 8bit integer or 32bit per color
channel floating point. Which is great, because e.g. Photoshop CS2 users who
tried 32bit mode quickly learnt they couldn't do quite a lot, until at least
CS4, released several years later."
[http://libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/gimp-2-9-2-released](http://libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/gimp-2-9-2-released)

------
Corrado
The two big things that I see in the release is GEGL support and better color
management. The GEGL image process engine gives you lots of things but I think
the most important is the ability to read and write 16/32bit per color channel
data. I think this has been on everyones wish list for a long time. This
release also upgrades to LittleCMS v2 providing much better color control and
support for ICC v4 color profiles. :)

------
imaginenore
Finally, 16 bit per channel. It took freaking forever. Good job, guys.

~~~
stuaxo
The trouble with changing the guts of an image program to a new system is not
just building the new guts, but then you realise it affects just about
everything.

Source: I did the same thing on a much smaller open source project - not only
was I still finding things broken up to 4 years later, but fairly early on,
turned out I was the main person that understood the code after doing that, so
became the maintainer too.

------
phkahler
IMHO they need to push 2.10 out quickly with no new features unless they are
completely ready to go. Then I'd like to see GTK3 get done with Wayland
support. At that point GIMP would finally have its internals up to date.
Feature work should be a lot easier from there.

------
the_mitsuhiko
On that topic I would be curious what people use on mac other than photoshop
for both Gimp and Inkscape. The best I found so far is Affinity Photo and
Affinity Designer but while they are superior than Gimp and Inkscape in many
regards, they are also lacking in others :(

~~~
0942v8653
You can use Gimp and Inkscape on a Mac too. Gimp works very well with it.
Inkscape isn't quite as good as it runs with Ctrl-based bindings under X11.

~~~
the_mitsuhiko
The experience of both is abysmal. Especially Inkscape is absolutely terrible
and makes me angry every time I use it.

~~~
RBerenguel
I have Sketch and Affinity designer, and both are very good programs, but for
raw SVG-ing (where I want full compatibility or anything similar) I still use
Inkscape. It works, and works well, I'm not sure what your issues may be but
I've been using it for, like, 8 years already (on Mac, I mean) and the latest
versions are the best so far. Same for Gimp. I usually use Pixelmator, but
Gimp is my second option (and depending on what I want to do, first option.)

Keep in mind there are "native" apps now for both Gimp and Inkscape (i.e. no
longer requiring X11 open and using C- bindings, I'm not sure if for Inkscape
it's a fork or what, though, been a long time since I installed it). This has
made working with them much better for me.

------
hnatt
Installed only to check if they fixed the problem with font antialising.
Unfortunately no - white text on black background still has a rainbow on its
edges.

------
dchest
It's still 2.8.16 in the Downloads section for me.

~~~
KhalilK
Here you go
[http://download.gimp.org/mirror/pub/gimp/v2.9/](http://download.gimp.org/mirror/pub/gimp/v2.9/)

It's a development release so it was in the _Development snapshots_ section.

~~~
dchest
Thanks! There's no osx folder, so I guess there are no OS X binaries for
development snapshots.

~~~
prokoudine
Not yet.

------
Patronus_Charm
Is this program any good on OS X? I am curious if it truly is as useful as
Photoshop. Thanks.

------
pcunite
I'm still using 2.6.12 ... would like to try the new versions if they work
well.

------
tekni5
Are there any famous/popular graphic designers that use GIMP?

~~~
genug
Seems like an innocuous question. Why is it being downvoted?

------
Eleutheria
I love Gimp, I'm using it everyday. It took me some time to get used to it
coming from PS but now I don't even remember how PS was, haven't used it in
almost a decade since it was PS3 or something.

Kudos to the Gimp developers and contributors.

